
How to transfer tacit knowledge in organization - huy
https://twitter.com/iamhuy/status/1118347303532650496
======
adolph
_Tacit knowledge (as opposed to formal, codified or explicit knowledge) is the
kind of knowledge that is difficult to transfer to another person by means of
writing it down or verbalizing it._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tacit_knowledge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tacit_knowledge)

~~~
huy
Thanks for sharing. I understand the definition, but I'd say that by
documenting these market interactions down, we're giving our colleagues a
better intuition of the market/industry.

Granted it will be some further steps before they actually acquire these tacit
knowledge, but it goes a long way into showing them what's it like.

